# Porcelain bowl broken a little bit at the edge, is it still safe to use?



## kenny1999 (Aug 7, 2019)

I did not know that, I think it was due to a sudden drop from height but it was only a little drop. A tiny broken piece at the edge, where it would touch my mouth, is it still safe to use?

Is it more safe to always use plastic-like bowl instead


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2019)

Shouldn't be an issue. Can you turn the bowl and sip from the unshipped part of the edge?


----------



## caseydog (Aug 7, 2019)

Porcelain can be sanded. You will still have a small divot, but it won't be sharp if you sand where it is chipped. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 8, 2019)

If I had nothing else to use, I would use it but my Mom claimed chipped dishes could not be sanitized properly. As always, it's your choice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2019)

I'm sure a craft store has some sort of material you can use to fill the gap. It doesn't have to be gold


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2019)

Oops, forgot the image.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 8, 2019)

I still think, if you have some time to kill, you could start with some coarse sandpaper, and keep getting finer until the chip is safely smooth. As for the divot.... call it "character." 

CD


----------



## taxlady (Aug 8, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> If I had nothing else to use, I would use it but my Mom claimed chipped dishes could not be sanitized properly. As always, it's your choice.


I have heard that too. It would make a certain amount of sense that microorganisms could stay on the part that is no longer protected by glaze.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2019)

taxlady said:


> I have heard that too. It would make a certain amount of sense that microorganisms could stay on the part that is no longer protected by glaze.


Microorganisms are on everything, all the time.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 9, 2019)

there is a difference between (actual) china and other 'pottery' materials.
the clay particles in chine are much finer, it's fired to higher temperatures, the finished product is essentially glass and no longer porous.


in contrast to, for example, earthenware.  it may be glazed to 'seal' the surface, but if it's broken the exposed break will absorb liquids.


which is one explanation to the "can't be sanitized" theory.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 9, 2019)

dcSaute said:


> there is a difference between (actual) china and other 'pottery' materials.
> the clay particles in chine are much finer, it's fired to higher temperatures, the finished product is essentially glass and no longer porous.
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely.. 
when 'high fire clay's (porcelain and stoneware) are fired to their proper temperature, they are no longer porous and can hold water without leaking or absorbing them.  Glaze is put on them strictly for decoration, mouth feel, ease of cleaning.

Tea and/or coffee will stain the chip but there are commercial products you could dab on (and yes, I would sand it first) to help prevent stains and have a better "mouth-feel".


----------



## msmofet (Aug 9, 2019)

Be careful. Some chipped items may shatter when put in the microwave.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 9, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Microorganisms are on everything, all the time.



 So true...


----------



## taxlady (Aug 9, 2019)

dcSaute said:


> there is a difference between (actual) china and other 'pottery' materials.
> the clay particles in chine are much finer, it's fired to higher temperatures, the finished product is essentially glass and no longer porous.
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know that about actual China. Learn something every day.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 9, 2019)

Unless it has some sentimental value to you I'd chuck it.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 9, 2019)

Chuck it buy a new one. That's the American way! At least these days. 

Do a little "risk analysis." How likely is it that this little defect will hurt me? Don't look at it from a "Is there any possible chance in a million that I cut get sick if I use this bowl?" angle. 

I get a kick out of watching people wipe down the shopping car handles at the store, as if those handles are the only thing touced by other people, who may or may not wash their hands as they should. Open the frozen food doors, and you are touching something that hundreds of people have touched -- maybe thousands. 

Not using the same cutting surface for raw chicken and salad greens is a no brainer. Don't do it. But, I can't see throwing a good bowl away over a cosmetic blemish. 

Disclaimer: I haven't seen the bowl and damage (none of us has), I am just going by the OP's description (like everyone else who has commented). 

CD


----------



## Vinylhanger (Aug 9, 2019)

We have a few chipped dishes.  Decent everyday use stuff.  Never gave it a thought.  We run it through the dishwasher and just us it.

Ain't been kilt yet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2019)

Vinylhanger said:


> We have a few chipped dishes.  Decent everyday use stuff.  Never gave it a thought.  We run it through the dishwasher and just us it.
> 
> Ain't been kilt yet.


Same.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, my Mom hated chipped dishes (I do too) so she always welcomed the chance to replace them. My Dad needed a reason, so there ya go. There were no dishwashers in those days besides me.


----------

